

SQLAlchemy Roadmap for 0.8 Published - rickmak
http://www.sqlalchemy.org/blog/2012/04/01/roadmap-for-0.8-published/

======
fakeempire
You should link this story to here
<http://www.sqlalchemy.org/trac/wiki/08Migration>

That is the actual information about the release.

~~~
rickmak
You are right, just submit it prematurely .

~~~
quink
More like postmaturely... it was released on April 1st, and the roadmap has
last been changed nine days ago.

